# TELE wiring...grrrrrrrr!



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone else find that it is so nice to work on the Tele switch/volume /tone harness all held so nicely in the control plate and resting comfortably upside down in in the body route for the controls...so enjoyable

......until you turn it over and try to put it all back into the guitar!!!:sAng_scream: 

Rant over...Thank You 

I changed all of the wire to decent gauge (cloth covered) with a single conductor (braided shield) to the output...along with full sized pots...maybe all of that extra bulk was the primary contributing factor??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Dave,
It'll all be worth it when you tune up that bad boy and hit that first big open E chord!~ Can't beat a Tele.

:acigar:




greco said:


> Anyone else find that it is so nice to work on the Tele switch/volume /tone harness all held so nicely in the control plate and resting comfortably upside down in in the body route for the controls...so enjoyable
> 
> ......until you turn it over and try to put it all back into the guitar!!!:sAng_scream:
> 
> ...


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

You need a bigger route Dave!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Dave,
> It'll all be worth it when you tune up that bad boy and hit that first big open E chord!~ Can't beat a Tele. :acigar:


That exactly what I kept telling myself when I put the guitar on the floor and jumped up and down on the control plate in order to ever so gently ease it back into the body route.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

starjag said:


> You need a bigger route Dave!


This is appealing!










Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have the EXACT thing with this thing...... Thinking that it is because the wiring off the 3 way came straight off the bottom of the 3 way switch and shorted out the mini when the control plate is installed. My last go at it I think that it is in the 3 way switch .. you can squeeze it and make/lose contact ( and it's an actual Fender switch)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Big pots is always a good idea since the quality of the pot wiper generally improves with pot diameter. But the heavy-duty wiring is not really all that necessary, given the short distances in there. Keep quality where you need it, and reduce bulk where you can.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Huh, Tele's are a piece of cake. I just changed the bridge pup of my strat, took me over half an hour to get so there wasn't a big bulge under the pickguard. Off, poke wires, lay it down, bulging. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

For years I have dreamed of being able to solder. I love to mix and match parts, and I would love to be able to change pickups. But I have never been able to afford $90 per hour, with half-hour minimum bench time for pickup changes. Recently I bought 2 Squier Telecasters, one just for the body, the other just for the neck. Today in my neighbor's workshop, I totally disassembled both guitars, and of course, I got to unsolder every connection. With all the time I spent with the soldering iron in my hand today, I am now confident that I can solder the parts back together. What an educational day! For my next dream, I would love to handwire a small tube-head someday.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

greco said:


> This is appealing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo...in more ways than one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> With all the time I spent with the soldering iron in my hand today, I am now confident that I can solder the parts back together. .......


Not wishing to rain on your parade, but "soldering the parts back together" will take more practice and the learning of some new skills. 

I would suggest that you get an old potentiometer and try soldering to the back and terminals. Also, perfecting the soldering of butt joints and splices will be very useful.

I'm sure you will do well...seriously!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, good advice...will follow.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> Thanks, good advice...will follow.


I apologize for offering advice before being asked for it...it is part of my personality that I should try to remember to keep in check.

Thanks for your understanding.

BTW...Have you burned yourself with the soldering iron yet?...it is a right of passage!
(this is not advice...just a fact...LOL)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Use the pencil style of soldering iron ( with damp sponge near at hand). Lead free solder is an education on it's own. Avoid it until you have some experience and even then I would practice on things that are easy re-soldered. The lead free stuff is a bitch and there's a ton of cold solder joints if you're not careful. Match the solder gauge to the job as well, using 1/8" wide solder is messy soldering 28 gauge wire.

I hear you on the Tele Greco, I swapped out the electronics on an Asian made for American parts and had a hell of a time getting everything back in. The rout was done just big enough for the original parts. There's probably a term for the art of folding wire into a small cavity. Or there should be.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

J S Moore said:


> Use the pencil style of soldering iron ( with damp sponge near at hand). *Lead free solder is an education on it's own. Avoid it until you have some experience and even then I would practice on things that are easy re-soldered. The lead free stuff is a bitch and there's a ton of cold solder joints if you're not careful. * Match the solder gauge to the job as well, using 1/8" wide solder is messy soldering 28 gauge wire.
> 
> I hear you on the Tele Greco, I swapped out the electronics on an Asian made for American parts and had a hell of a time getting everything back in. The rout was done just big enough for the original parts. There's probably a term for the art of folding wire into a small cavity. Or there should be.


Lots of great information/advice here!

"the art of folding wire into a small cavity"....a whole new potential art form!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I was using a 25-watt pencil style of soldering iron, and I had a little stand, so I did not burn myself. I also avoided dropping any hot solder onto the guitar finish! Thanks again for all of the good advice, fellows. I do appreciate it. When I was younger, I knew almost everything. Now I realize I know almost nothing, but I am an avid learner.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

If you are going to have a go at an amp consider spending a bit of money on a soldering station. The Weller WES51 is an excellent one. It's worth it to be able to dial in the exact heat you want. The WESD51 has the digital display and is the one I use. Well worth it if you are going to be doing a fair bit of soldering. If you only build the one amp or get tired of soldering you can get a good bit or your money back selling it used.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is the Weller station that I have (*WLC100 40-Watt Soldering Station) .
They are about ~$50.00 plus tax and are a reasonable choice.
*
The _*Weller model WES51 that J.S. Moore is suggesting is certainly much better*_ and I will buy it used from you when/if you no longer need/want it. 

You will need an iron with more than 25 watts of power, especially if you want to get into more soldering of various gauges of wire, etc. ...that I guarantee.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, again. I see a Weller station in my near future!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

greco said:


> This is the Weller station that I have (*WLC100 40-Watt Soldering Station) .
> They are about ~$50.00 plus tax and are a reasonable choice.
> *
> The _*Weller model WES51 that J.S. Moore is suggesting is certainly much better*_ and I will buy it used from you when/if you no longer need/want it.
> ...



this is the one i use too- its been pretty good to me.


----------

